# Weird Dominance Display?



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

The girls havenâ€™t been living together for so very long yet, but they get along really well. They seem to have their social order all worked out- Fiona is the big cheese, Rose is next in line, and Lana, the newbie, is on the bottom of the totem pole. They sleep together, play together, and groom each other (I would like to say they eat together, but Fiona shoves the other two out of the dish and eats first.) :lol: 

During one of their recent play-fights Fiona chased Lana around, pinned her on her back, and started grooming her tummyâ€¦not unusual really, but then she grabbed Lanaâ€™s face and was nibbling on her teeth??? 8O It was the weirdest thing! She wasnâ€™t aggressive about it and Lana didnâ€™t seem to mind, so I let them be. 

Has anyone ever seen anything like that before? Do you thing Fiona was just being a thorough groomer, or a bully? :?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like Chase, Pin and Powergroom...never seen the teeth thing but cheeks, throat, belly etc I have seen. They are re-establishing the rankings.  You might hear eep eep's from the Pinnee...just their way of saying "uncle, I give!" LOL


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

picasso likes eating mozart's ears, and mozart likes eating picasso's tail. mozart powergrooms all over picasso's face too; the fave that picasso makes during these sessions is priceless...


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

my dominant girl leeloo always mounts ellie...i shouldn't laugh but i find it really funny! haven't heard about the teeth thing though! 

sadly, although they are best buds leeloo barbers ellies head really badly, it's not stress or boredom thing i am sure as they are always out of their cage exploring and having mummy cuddles. also leeloo doesn't pull her own hair out! it's upsetting but i don't wanna seperate them as they get on so well normally!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Powergroom- that describes it perfectly! I guess Fiona just has a tooth fetish or something...LOL! :lol:


----------

